# Insanity



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Anyone have any information about this program? I'd like to possibly watch it on youtube since I can't legally work for a while. Or maybe download it somewhere. Does anyone have any advice on which shake I should also drink for my anxiety/depression, to be healthier and have more stable emotions? I am working on my emotions, deflecting stress etc, doing self therapy help, cbt, meditating. One multivitamin actually helps me feel better through out the day, and my obsessive thoughts are cut down in half which is freaking awesome. 

I would also like to try and do yoga. What is the best shake to get for these areas? Thank you! :3


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

Shake? Try no simply sugars. Keep your carbs at a healthy level, but no sucrose, or HFCS. You don't need shakes, all you need is to hit your macronutrient ratios, and eat healthy. I'd suggest NOT taking a multivitamin. The studies show there's generally a slightly elevated risk of increased mortality. What I'd suggest for depression and anxiety is a naturally sourced b-vitamin supplement only. Besides that, have your blood sugar checked. You may be hypoglycemic and not even realize it like millions of other Americans. 

As for "insanity".. sure, why not. It won't build that much muscle, but I doubt that's what you're looking for as a chika. It really depends on what your goals are. If you're overweight, then I'd suggest a 10% caloric deficit, but NO MORE. If you go more than ~20% long enough, especially if you're malnourished, it will cause you more psychological problems. It IS good for you to lose any excess body fat to combat depression and anxiety, though. 

You also need "good" fats. That would be medium, and long chain. Extra virgin coconut oil does wonders for some people. You can also get EPA/DHA from either fish oil, else food sources. I don't eat fish (a lot of it is highly contaminated), so choose farm raised, grain fed beef, and grain fed eggs for my omega 3's, plus grab a bag of hemp hearts once every other week or so. 

So if you're trying to increase your energy systems (metabolic conditioning), go with insanity. If you're trying to focus on losing weight, go for insanity still!, but be really _clean_ with your diet. First, find an online calculator for your BMR. You can basically just use that value plus maybe 10% since you will be doing the exercise program. If you gain weight, taper down. If you lose more than 1lb per week, add a little more calories. 

Any program that gets your heart pumping for more than 20 minutes at least a few times a week is excellent for the average couch potato out there. My goals are different, so I lift heavy things, and do HIIT/tabata + long metcons, and techniques like that... but I'm cracraa.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Cosmicsense said:


> Shake? Try no simply sugars. Keep your carbs at a healthy level, but no sucrose, or HFCS. You don't need shakes, all you need is to hit your macronutrient ratios, and eat healthy. I'd suggest NOT taking a multivitamin. The studies show there's generally a slightly elevated risk of increased mortality. What I'd suggest for depression and anxiety is a naturally sourced b-vitamin supplement only. Besides that, have your blood sugar checked. You may be hypoglycemic and not even realize it like millions of other Americans.
> 
> As for "insanity".. sure, why not. It won't build that much muscle, but I doubt that's what you're looking for as a chika. It really depends on what your goals are. If you're overweight, then I'd suggest a 10% caloric deficit, but NO MORE. If you go more than ~20% long enough, especially if you're malnourished, it will cause you more psychological problems. It IS good for you to lose any excess body fat to combat depression and anxiety, though.
> 
> ...


I never said I wanted to lose weight. I weigh 130 5'6 1/2

"You have a BMR of 1399.1."

I stay up all night and sleep all day and eat once a day. If I eat during the day, I feel sick and anxious. Not sure why. I just want to get rid of the high anxiety I Have.


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

Maybe try sleeping at night and staying awake during the day, since you're not working so it's not like you're working 3rd shift. Humans are not nocturnal creatures. Studies show people who regularly sleep during the day and stay up all night like 3rd shift workers develop a lot of mental problems. You'd probably see a big improvement if you got yourself on a regular, diurnal sleep schedule. Then try to spread your meals out more so you're not spiking and crashing your blood sugar so much and add the exercise. But forcing yourself to exercise so much when you're not eating properly or sleeping properly isn't going to help you at all. If anything, it'll stress your already messed up system even more.


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

chip said:


> I never said I wanted to lose weight. I weigh 130 5'6 1/2
> 
> "You have a BMR of 1399.1."
> 
> I stay up all night and sleep all day and eat once a day. If I eat during the day, I feel sick and anxious. Not sure why. I just want to get rid of the high anxiety I Have.


Nor did I imply that you need to. It was just an additional suggestion as it's a common reason for taking on exercise routines. 

If you're serious about the anxiety, try to flip your sleeping patters. You likely have low levels of vitamin-d. At least get on a supplement of it until you can figure out your sleep schedule. I suggest 5,000IU a day for ... a while. 

There's absolutely nothing wrong with eating once in a 24 hr period at night. I have a friend who is in his mid 50's who has done this his whole life, and in fact only gets 4 hours of sleep a night. Granted, the guy is high gifted and likely has high testosterone + a highly efficient system to work with, but the point is that everyone is different and has different needs. 

I'd seriously suggest you get a test for blood glucose levels. If you're only eating once a day, and have hypoglycemia, then you're likely feeling anxious due to your eating patterns and whatever else is going on with your system to cause the low blood sugar.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Cosmicsense said:


> Nor did I imply that you need to. It was just an additional suggestion as it's a common reason for taking on exercise routines.
> 
> If you're serious about the anxiety, try to flip your sleeping patters. You likely have low levels of vitamin-d. At least get on a supplement of it until you can figure out your sleep schedule. I suggest 5,000IU a day for ... a while.
> 
> ...


Isn't it recommended to eat more than once a day for every human being?


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

Who recommends it? Ignorant people. There is no reason to eat several times a day. Glycogen stores in the liver last the average human 26 hours. Unless you're physically working strenuously, muscle won't even begin to break down. Intermittent fasting has proven health benefits. It changes many health markers at the epigenetic level towards the prevention of virtually all leading causes of death.

Now there are cavaets when choosing this lifestyle. You must still hit your macronutrient and micronutrient needs, and should only attempt this longterm if you're certain that your body can handle it.

My friend basically stays up until 2am, and gorges on one huge meal before passing out. He wakes up ready to go every morning at 6am. He's the most productive individual I know... hundred millionaire, global citizen, elite philanthropist and corporate leader. Says he channels each hunger pang into a reminder to think of what he's forgetting, and it's given him an edge in life. Amazing guy!

Oh I forgot to add, no excess sugars at all. IF will work well if you don't have sugar spikes and stay in a relative state of ketosis. If you do, you burn mostly fat and all is well. If you don't, you'll have nasty side effects. . .like insomnia andanxiety all the time. No junk foods. No sugary drinks or foods. Tons of fat, protein, and some complex carbs. You either do it right, else risk serious issues.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Cosmicsense said:


> Who recommends it? Ignorant people. There is no reason to eat several times a day. Glycogen stores in the liver last the average human 26 hours. Unless you're physically working strenuously, muscle won't even begin to break down. Intermittent fasting has proven health benefits. It changes many health markers at the epigenetic level towards the prevention of virtually all leading causes of death.
> 
> Now there are cavaets when choosing this lifestyle. You must still hit your macronutrient and micronutrient needs, and should only attempt this longterm if you're certain that your body can handle it.
> 
> ...


Then you've run the risk of considering me ignorant, because if I eat only once a day- I actually feel horrible when I finally do eat. Even with light exercise, which is the only form I can tolerate. I actually feel good when I eat every two hours and drink water. I believe eating a huge meal at the end of the day is very hard on my system.


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

You're system is messed up. Don't train. Fix your gut. Your glycogen stores are dimished, and you're running on fumes. 

Try to bomb your gut with essential oils, like oregano or peppermint oil. Then replenish with probiotocs. Use several kinds with different strains.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Cosmicsense said:


> You're system is messed up. Don't train. Fix your gut. Your glycogen stores are dimished, and you're running on fumes.
> 
> Try to bomb your gut with essential oils, like oregano or peppermint oil. Then replenish with probiotocs. Use several kinds with different strains.


I ate cereal this morning, I have not slept and I took omega3 with flaxseed oil and I feel this nice calm come over me so I am going to keep taking omega3. My head is killing me, though.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Cosmicsense said:


> Who recommends it? Ignorant people. There is no reason to eat several times a day. Glycogen stores in the liver last the average human 26 hours. Unless you're physically working strenuously, muscle won't even begin to break down. Intermittent fasting has proven health benefits. It changes many health markers at the epigenetic level towards the prevention of virtually all leading causes of death.
> 
> Now there are cavaets when choosing this lifestyle. You must still hit your macronutrient and micronutrient needs, and should only attempt this longterm if you're certain that your body can handle it.
> 
> ...


Does it not slow down the metabolism? I have known of a few people to gain weight eating that way.


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

Promethea said:


> Does it not slow down the metabolism? I have known of a few people to gain weight eating that way.


To my knowledge, no. I once read a book called , "eat, stop, eat" about intermittent fasting. It referenced studies to back up the assertion that he metabolism only slows down after a prolonged fast. I then went on to Google scholar and read some studies which confirmed this finding. You need to fully depleted glycogen stores and be burning through your fat deposits before that becomes an issue. Now, if you eat once a day AND maintain a calorie deficit long enough, yes ... definitely. The confusion seems to come from people who don't eat enough in that one meal. You literally have to gorge in that meal to meet your daily needs. My friend does this, then passes out hard. He's a healthy weight for his age.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Cosmicsense said:


> To my knowledge, no. I once read a book called , "eat, stop, eat" about intermittent fasting. It referenced studies to back up the assertion that he metabolism only slows down after a prolonged fast. I then went on to Google scholar and read some studies which confirmed this finding. You need to fully depleted glycogen stores and be burning through your fat deposits before that becomes an issue. Now, if you eat once a day AND maintain a calorie deficit long enough, yes ... definitely. The confusion seems to come from people who don't eat enough in that one meal. You literally have to gorge in that meal to meet your daily needs. My friend does this, then passes out hard. He's a healthy weight for his age.


Interesting. I have read most commonly that its best to eat every few hours, but not a lot of calories each time, to keep the metabolism most efficient.. but who knows. Theres so much contradictory information on nutrition science out there. : O

(And its really exhausting to have to eat little things constantly. D


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

The metabolic increase from eating more meals controlling for the same daily caloric intake is negligable. There's a reason why the studies conflict often. Are they truly independent studies else industry funded agenda driven ?! Those studies trying to promote more eating is cominf from big ag or supplement companies. Likely companies selling whey protein. Dropping your calories by 25% under your maintenence needs for six months reduces the metabolism by 135 calories, on average.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Cosmicsense said:


> The metabolic increase from eating more meals controlling for the same daily caloric intake is negligable. There's a reason why the studies conflict often. Are they truly independent studies else industry funded agenda driven ?! Those studies trying to promote more eating is cominf from big ag or supplement companies. Likely companies selling whey protein. Dropping your calories by 25% under your maintenence needs for six months reduces the metabolism by 135 calories, on average.


I'm actually gaining tons of bloat and weight eating one meal at night.


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

Your system is messed up. Not to be a jerk but it sounds like your weight increase is water and.... Bacteria.


----------

